

How to make ruby-debug work in Ruby 1.9.3 - spastorino
http://blog.wyeworks.com/2011/11/1/ruby-1-9-3-and-ruby-debug

======
Titanous
An alternative that will make ruby-debug, perftools.rb and some other tools
work without installing pre-release versions is to use a tiny patch that re-
exposes the _ruby_current_thread symbol.

<https://github.com/ruby/ruby/pull/47>

Here's a script to install ruby-1.9.3-p0 with the patch applied using ruby-
build: <https://gist.github.com/1270704>

